# Consultation on the Ban on sale of certain non-native species



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Consultation on: the Review of schedule 9 to the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981; and the Ban on sale of certain non-native species

Defra and the Welsh Assembly are seeking your comments on proposals to review schedule 9 to the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981, and to ban the sale of certain non-native species, in England and Wales.
The consultation, supporting documents and consultation response form are available on the Defra website at: http://www.defra.gov.uk/corporate/consult/wca-schedule9/index.htm

The consultation will close on *31 January 2008*.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Species proposed for prohibition of sale (reptiles & amphibians):


Bullfrog, American _Rana catesbeiana_

Frog, Edible _Rana esculenta_

Frog, Marsh _Rana ridibunda_

Newt, Italian Crested _Triturus carnifex_

Toad, African Clawed _Xenopus laevis_

Terrapin, Red-eared _Trachemys scripta elegans_


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

this needs addressing as that list will only expand with time,shall write to them tomorrow
regards gaz


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I take it from this list that these are species that could(if released or escape), live and threaten native species?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

certainly looks that way,could easily expand to encompass many colubrids for instance.
regards gaz


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

gaz said:


> certainly looks that way,could easily expand to encompass many colubrids for instance.
> regards gaz


 
yeah, isn't it right that even though red ears can survive in our climate, there are no recorded evidence of breeding?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting. Will put a letter together as well. 

Jay


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, isn't it right that even though red ears can survive in our climate, there are no recorded evidence of breeding?


our summers are generally neither long enough nor hot enough for eggs to incubate,though maybe if they laid them in compost/rubbish heaps like grass snakes they may be successful
regards gaz


----------

